# Best leader to cut down on toothy critter cut offs



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been trolling crappie size crank baits at a local lake and have been doing well catching large sunfish, perch and crappies. I have 6 or 8 pound fused superlines for my main line. To that I had been using 6 pound flourocarbon as a leader but the small pike have been biting off a lot of my plugs. Other than thin wire is there any type of leader material that will hold up better. In the past I had used straight superline of 6 to 8 pound to my crankbait but pike seemed to bite through this pretty easy also. The one thing I haven't tried is using a short leader of 10 to 12 pound superline to hopefully avoid losing so many lures.

Any one have any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I use 50lb clear mono if fishing waters with pike or muskie. Doesn't seem to affect crappie in a negative way.


----------



## joete1218 (Jan 19, 2016)

Like joe bertin said u can go with a heavier line leader. Fir the toothy ctitters my preference is fouro. Also u could go with a 10-12 in. leader of say 60 or 80 lb braid also should do ya goog.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I use 15# PLine Fluorocarbon leaders on my walleye set up for jigs while fishing in Canada and it seems to work well.


----------

